# Wisconsin 2013-1



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are some pictures i took on my fishing trip to Wisconsin this past August. As always please give feedback. thanks


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Wisconsin-2*

Here are the rest.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*nice color*

Very nice color on those.

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice pics , I have a good friend up there and he keeps telling me I need to come up in the summer for some fishing.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have gone up there for the last 10 years with the same charter and it has always been a blast, I have already planed the trip for next year.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Beautiful, what camera were you using?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was using a Nikon D90. The flowers i was using a AF-S Nikkor Micro 85mm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Any tips to have made these better?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Another one.


----------

